# Smoking Fish in an Earthen Pit



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

I just smoked some flounder in my traditional earthen pit smoker. They tasted greated and I had a great time making them. I posted instructions, a recipe and photos here

http://imakemybeer.blogspot.com/2011/12/smoking-fishthe-old-way.html

Enjoy.


----------

